# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Napa

## JEK

Enjoying a few days during harvest!

----------


## amyb

Ah, our old stomping grounds.

What vineyard are you frolicking in?

----------


## amyb

Ah, our old stomping grounds.

What vineyard are you frolicking in?

----------


## JEK

Grgich Hills!

----------


## KevinS

I love me some Grgich Hills!

----------


## Petri

In a few years will you receive wine from the grapes you crushed yourself?

----------


## amyb

What a great idea, Petri!  The least the folks at Grgich could do.

----------


## JEK

Today we had a real treat at our first stop of Frog's Leap. After a tasty tasting at 10:00AM we had the tour of all tours by a couple of volunteers from Phoenix who have been coming to FL for the last 20 years. Their job of the day was emptying 4600 gallon tanks of grapes that had been fermenting for 6 days. First all the liquids and floatable solids were taken off by gravity and then they shoveled out the tank by hand. The results headed next to a press. 

Youtubes in a bit.

Next was Cakebread which is always fun and delicious.

Next was Thomas Keller's takeout place in Yountville - Addendum. Picnic tables and choice of fried chicken or pulled pork and ribs. Yum.

Cade up on Howell Mountain was completely different from being on the down low. Some amazing wines were enjoyed.

Down into Calistoga and a stop at a real bar -- Susie's Bar! Beer was refreshing!


Now an extended cocktail hour(s) until our 9:30 table at Bouchon! A double Thomas Keller day!
Pics to follow.

----------


## JEK

Frog's Leap Step 1

 

Step 2

 


Step 3

 

Step 4 -- into the tank!

 


These guys do this for the pleasure of being part the magic of making wine -- no pay!

----------


## BBT

Hope you washed your feet.

----------


## JEK

A few pics

Frog's Leap
    

Cade on Howell Mountain

----------


## Dennis

> 



Is that the Chardonnay?

----------


## amyb

Good one, Dennis.
Chortle chortle.........

----------


## amyb

Heavens to Mergatroid!

My last post, #11542, that was my zip code.

----------


## GramChop

You are quite the observant one, my Yankee soul sister!  Congratulations!

----------


## GramChop

Nice photos, Pops!  Looks as though you and the Mrs. are adding some memories to your Scrapbook!

...I'm digging the Havianas and the fleece look!!

----------


## Dennis

> Heavens to Mergatroid!
> 
> My last post, #11542, that was my zip code.



60614 here...I should live so long.

----------


## amyb

L'Chaim-to life!

----------

